# New to this forum, questions for you all



## Claire Hammond (May 28, 2015)

Hi, I am new to this forum, but have a question for you all. I have been diagnosed with IBS for years. Not sure if I truly have it, but probably do. I also have fibromyalgia and chronic back pain. In the last couple of months, I have been having a lot of upper (and some lower) gas rumblings in my intestines. These can be anywhere from slightly bothersome to down right loud and uncomfortable if I cannot burp them out. Last night I drank a Bigelow Lemon and Ginger tea with probiotics in it thinking it would help with gas (it did somewhat) I also had another tea for breakfast, but now I have had both a normal bowel movement and then a greenish (sorry) diarrhea Does anyone else staring with probiotics get diarrhea? I called my doctors office and they said probiotics usually HELPS people with diarrhea. Not sure if there is something else in this tea, or if it is going to get rid of bad stuff in stomach. Also, when I get really gassy, sometimes it feels weird up under by breasts, also tickly, numbly feeling. Is this normal?

Thank you.


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

Probiotics are complicated. I am taking them, but there is a lot to learn about them. First, not all of them are equal. Second, not everyone reacts equally to them. They can help. They can harm. They can also trigger an initial negative reaction and help in the long term.

A good practice is to start with a tiny dose and then slowly build up.


----------



## acureisoutthere (Jun 28, 2014)

Hi Claire,

I used to have IBS-D. I have fixed it. I no longer have it

I tried many different probiotics, but they didn't provide any lasting help, only a short term, temporary releif at best.

Your intestinal bacteria are in an unnatural state. The bad bacteria are crowding out the good bacteria, and thus causing your problems.

For more information see my post, "I recently fixed my IBS-D"

Also, please start learning about the Human Microbiome.


----------

